# IUI/ DI Clinic Nurse Appointment



## Ellers (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi All, 
I have my first appointment at the IUI/DI clinic at UCLH with the nurse next month. 
Could any of you give me some tips on what questions to ask and what to expect to happen at the appointment. 

Thanks
Ellers xxx


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi,

I was treated at a different clinic and had nurse appt after initial appt with the consultant.  It's a bit hazy now but from memory, the nurse just went through all the blood tests etc that dh and I would need. I think we then had those done, then went back a few weeks later for an injection lesson (we were doing medicated cycles.) 

I just wanted to know success rates and how they timed the actual IUI (so how many hours after the trigger shot.) 

Good luck with your tx - I have 3 beautiful girls all conceived via IUI so am proof that it works!

NM
x


----------



## Ellers (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks so much for your reply.  xxx


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

My wife and I just had our first appt at LWC yesterday.

We first went through all the forms with nurse (a lot of paper work). Then met with the consultant who took medical history and explained how he thought we would be fine with un medicated IUI. I then had an internal scan to check cervix and ovaries, we saw one lovely follicle. I also had a blood test to check AMH level. Then we met with nurse again to discuss payment and schedule.  We are going to wait until January cycle as I want to lose some more weight.  Two weeks before January cycle we need to have ordered sperm.  We then call clinic on first day of period and then start ovulation sticks from day eight and when we see the surge we call clinic and then should have treatment within 24 hours.

In the meantime we will have counselling session and I will also have a HyCoSy.

Before going to clinic I had been to GP and got the following tests; HIV; Hepatitis B; hepatitis C; rubella, chlamydia and cervical smear.  It saved a couple of hundred pounds tomdonthis instead of at private clinic.  We are not eligible for funding as our PCT cut off is 35 and I am already 35.

I was so nervous yesterday but feeling much calmer today.


----------

